# I only have one testicle.... I refused a fake ball



## davemason2k (Feb 11, 2005)

I had an undescended teste removed about 6 years ago to prevent any possible cancer. They offered to replace it with a fake ball, but I refused. It would be weird to a have a ping pong ball instead of the real deal in there, don't you think? Do you think I was wrong or is the una-ball look better? Here is the back ground on undescended testes and I look forward to a in depth discussion on this topic.



> Cryptorchidism is a medical term referring to absence from the scrotum of one or both testes. This usually represents failure of the testis to move, or "descend," during fetal development from an abdominal position, through the inguinal canal, into the ipsilateral scrotum. About 3% of full-term and 30% of premature infant boys are born with at least one undescended testis, making cryptorchidism the most common birth defect of male genitalia. However, most testes descend by the first year of life (the majority within three months), making the true incidence of cryptorchidism around 1% overall.
> 
> A testis absent from the normal scrotal position can be:
> 
> ...


----------



## nothing_to_say (Nov 21, 2006)

I've got an odd nut as well :sigh


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't think it's really that big of a deal.


----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

I would have had the fake one put in. They way things are going, I could have both replaced and it wouldn't make any real difference.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Your future wife should love you either way. If that's what holds back on any relationship, you tell her to move on. :yes


----------



## kriminator (Jul 6, 2007)

Put a fake ball, your penis will probably curve


----------



## Fragmntedsilence (Jul 4, 2007)

I've never seen just one... hmm. I think the only person it would really matter to is you, tho.


----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

Get 2 more. One with a light.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Andrew White said:


> Get 2 more. One with a light.


Glow in the dark balls. Genius! :lol

Or.. maybe get a ball that jingles when you walk. or, one that squeaks when you squeeze it. The possibilities are endless!

Anyway, I don't know what I'd do if it were me.. probably get a fake one. I've gotten used to having two of them, ya know?


----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

Inturmal said:


> Andrew White said:
> 
> 
> > Get 2 more. One with a light.
> ...


LOL! One that plays sexy music.


----------



## Jocelyn (Aug 10, 2007)

Women (in general) don't care about the "sack area". It's odd looking and we don't really know what to do with it anyway. :lol



inturmal said:


> one that squeaks when you squeeze it


If you have a dog who plays with sqeaky toys, I'd suggest NOT! :eek


----------



## quat (Sep 27, 2006)

Tom Green had his testicle removed too! Says some hilarious stuff about it.


----------



## BeachGaBulldog (Feb 13, 2007)

I couldn't help this. A limerick I was told years ago regarding balls.

There was a young man named Corass,
His balls were made out of brass,
When he clanged them together,
They played "Stormy Weather",
And lightning shot out of his ***.


----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

:lol


----------



## BeachGaBulldog (Feb 13, 2007)

One time deep in the desert there was a sheik who was riding on his camel as they came through a small village. All of a sudden, the camel just stopped dead in his tracks and layed down. The sheik pulled on the reins and nothing happened. He climbed off of the camel and tried everything that he could think of to make the camel get up. He cussed and yelled at the camel, but the animal wouldn't budge. A nearby man from the village came up to the camel, reached under him, and the camel took off like a rocket. The sheik couldn't believe what he had just seen. So, he walked over to the man and said, "How did you do that? I have tried every way that I know how to get that camel up and had no luck. What did you do?" The villager looked at the sheik, and responded, "All I did was reach under him and tickle his balls". The sheik looked at the man, jerked down his pants, and said, "Well you better tickle mine, because I have to go catch that camel!".


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

BeachGaBulldog said:


> I couldn't help this. A limerick I was told years ago regarding balls.
> 
> There was a young man named Corass,
> His balls were made out of brass,
> ...


Isn't that from Leprucaun 3? Anyway, it's hillarious. :lol


----------



## Buckbeak (Oct 25, 2007)

I work on a neuro unit in a big hospital. One of the older neurologists is a woman who is VERY outspoken, and we love her to death (though many pts don't). One day there was a young adult male on a cart going for a procedure who started having a seizure that she didn't believe was real... she grabbed his scrotum and gave it a good pinch and he reacted like any normal guy would, hence the seizure was indeed a put on. Like I said, we love her to death! :rofl

I don't see an issue with having only one testicle... I'd figure a fake one would increase the risk for problems like the older breast implants did. Nothing foreign that doesn't need to be there, I say. I think all elective surgery is crazy. _I'll add my personal "cause" statement here... I consider circumcision of all infants barbaric and unnecessary._


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

Becky said:


> I don't think it's really that big of a deal.


Yes, it is no big deal. My husband has only one testicle.

Embryional carcinoma took the other one and nearly his life.

So yeah, he only has one and his life, we're happy.

I'm sure there are alot of one ballers out there.

jenky


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I'd gladly donate mine since they aren't ever going to be needed.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

On a related note, I've always wondered why a doctor has not come up with a way to color your semen? That would be so cool to have red, green or purple semen. Just an odd thought from odd thought central.


----------



## Andrew White (Aug 18, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> On a related note, I've always wondered why a doctor has not come up with a way to color your semen? That would be so cool to have red, green or purple semen. Just an odd thought from odd thought central.


Glowing would certainly aid clean up in low light conditions.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^Yes,
One of my balls is smaller than the other. A woman doctor once noted this as she checked for hernia's...I still think fondly of her...wistfully actually.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

> Glowing would certainly aid clean up in low light conditions.


A few years ago Dateline NBC did a show on the sanitary conditions inside hotel rooms. They used a black light which clearly showed stains all over the walls, floor, and bedding which turned out to be semen. uke


----------

